# Suche jemanden zum Werben für PowerLeveling



## rekTic (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
ich hab bock paar chars hochzuleveln... So schnell wie möglich.
Da Werbt einen Freund 300% Bonus XP pro Mob/Quest etc bietet wäre das schonmal ein Anfang.
 
Ich würde für mich und dem geworbenen Elixiere die sehr teuer sind im Auktionshaus stellen damit man nochmal zu den 300%, 300% also insgesamt 600% BonusXP bekommt. 
http://de.wowhead.com/item=128312/elixier-des-blitzdenkers
 
summa summarum heißt das das wir level 60 in unter 1-1.5 Stunde erreichen, level 110 an einem Tag wenn wir uns ranhalten.
Ich habe 2 Mates die uns Konstant ziehen würden durch Dungeons oder Grind Quests.
 
Zu den Goodies:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/game/recruit-a-friend/
 
Wir können Levels schenken (Wenn wir zb einen 60er Shamanen hochziehen, kann man pro 2 Level, 1 Level einem anderen Charakter schenken. Somit Leveln wir 2 Charaktere gleichzeitig.
 
Wenn alles gut läuft und wir dran bleiben haben wir in einer Woche 3-4 MAX LEVEL.
 
Als Dankeschön würde ich euch ebenfalls 50000Gold Startkapital geben, damit ihr gut ins Spiel kommt. Ebenfalls stehe ich euch Rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung bei Fragen und Ratschlägen zur Skillung/Berufe usw.
 
Gerne alles über Skype/Teamspeak/BattleNetVOIP.
 
Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne hier melden.
Würde mich sehr freuen mit dir zusammen das Spiel zu zerstören.
 
MfG
Hellreaperz
 
Server wäre Blackrock, einer der größten und besten Server Deutschlands seid über nem Jahrzehnt  Bestenfalls als Horde.


----------



## MrSpockEnter (22. Februar 2017)

Die Reittiere und Pets bekommt nur derjennige, der wirbt.
Die Level kann glaube ich auch nur derjennige der wribt geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## rekTic (22. Februar 2017)

Die Reittiere und Pets bekommt nur derjennige, der wirbt.
Die Level kann glaube ich auch nur derjennige der wribt geschenkt bekommen.

 

mit mounts hast du recht hab mich da vertan, werd ich sofort korrigieren. level schenken können beide 10000%


----------



## Shilaya (9. März 2017)

Nein! Level schenken kann nur der geworbene. Der Werber kann nix schenken.


----------



## rekTic (13. März 2017)

Push,


----------



## ruffnex (13. März 2017)

leider der falsche server. ich bevorzuge pvp server wo die ally/hordeverteilung besser ist ^^


----------



## Shilaya (15. März 2017)

Push,

 

Ich hab dir schon vor 1 Woche eine Nachricht geschrieben, aber die hast du noch nicht mal gelesen.


----------

